# John Deere 826 Belts and tensioner pic?



## brianghd (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello everyone! I have a 826 that I just replaced a belt on today, I bought it this summer and am slowing getting it to 100% runnable condition. 
My question is. I've been browsing online with no luck for a picture on the belts and tensioner assembly to make sure mine was right before I took it apart and put it back together..It just seem kinda loose...

Thank You in advance..

Brian


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Brian. Here is a link to the John Deere service manual in case you need it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3jh4tugqqpyvouh/John Deere 826 Snowblower Manual.pdf


----------



## brianghd (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks Grunt!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I have an 826 with the bucket detached from the drive section, I can get you a few pictures if you need. Just let me know.


----------

